# Custom Regulated Mag 6D, using P7 and hipCC ...



## wquiles (Oct 9, 2009)

This custom 6D is part of an order from one of my customers in the UK. He asked for 3 custom black "D" Mags, all done with the same head/body grooving:
- 1xD with a P7 in DD from 3xAA
- 2xD with a 6xAA adapter
- 6xD custom with a P7 and regulated driver

Here you can see the 3 black bodies, along with other Mag's. From left to right: OEM Dark Silver (Pewter) 2xC, WQ 1xD Copper, WQ 1xD Black, OEM 2xD Black, OEM 3xD Digital Camo, OEM 3xD Purple, OEM 4xD Copper, OEM 6xD Black:







Here I am doing body grooving on the 2xD host:






Here is how it looks when I am done:








Here is a short movie of the body grooving process:
Mag D Body Grooving



Here the just completed 2xD next to the already completed 1xD, and the soon to be completed 6xD host:











Here is the 6xD on the lathe - I knew there was a good reason I got the 12x36 lathe!:
















All 3 of them done now:






For the head grooving, I wanted to try a more rounded bit, so I had to first grind the end of the holder to get extra clearance:











Here is the completed head:







Here is another short video, this one about the head grooving:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI8kzJWEpW4



Completed 2xD host with mdocod 6xAA holder:






And all 3 hosts completed:











OK, so here are the parts for the custom 6D:






Unfortunately the hipCC does not quite fit on the Britelumens P7 heatsink:











Plus, even if it fit diameter-wise, you still have to figure out how to provide a thermal path and wire the LED, so I needed a way to "suspend" the driver inside the heatsink. Since I had pure copper left from my diving head project, I decided to use it. 

First I had to modify the heatsink and make the hole for the copper plug - luckily the jaws on my chuck have a small cutout that matches perfectly the lip on the heatsink:






After a couple of operations, I got the heatsink ready:
















I then made the fitted copper plug:











Check for fit:






Clean the cut-off side for good thermal transfer:






Ready:






This is how the hipCC fits:











Use thermal epoxy to set the plug in place permanently:






Wire the hipCC:











Use 3M 10mil thermal two-sided tape and solder P7 wires:











Test it on my bench supply:











Set the driver in place with two-part clear epoxy applied over the edge of the driver at 3 places:






Solder, pre-bend, and epoxy wires in place:






Test switch/wiring just in case (using 6x "D" Alkaline cells):











Solder driver and test one more time (again using the Alkaline cells):






I have not cleaned yet the excess thermal epoxy in these pics, but it is now almost ready:






Final step was to sputter some of the OEM plastic reflectors (inspired by forum member darkzero, who does a fantastic job on this process). I have been practicing some, and they are getting better and better (some dust on the reflectors while taking the picture!):












Here is the final shot of the reflectors once installed on the 1xD and the 6xD:






Will


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2009)

That is some fantastic work you've done there! :twothumbs

The most I've done with a 6D is a LSD NiMH ROP with fivemega 2" deep reflector. :ironic: Eh' it works and the runtime is good but you really did something impressive here. The copper plug idea takes the cake.


----------



## HarryN (Oct 10, 2009)

It seems trivial to many who will read this build, but having machined a little copper, I know just how hard it is to get that perfectly flat surface on the lathe. Just curious - how did you do it?

Great builds as usual BTW.

Harry


----------



## malojie (Oct 10, 2009)

hiya will, thats a really great job with my new mags i see you had a wee bit more to do that you though, but there is no question about it the work you have put in is first class i really cant wait till i get them delivered!! thanks for your help,videos and photo during and after:thumbsup:

cheers
brian


----------



## wquiles (Oct 10, 2009)

HarryN said:


> Just curious - how did you do it?


Thanks for the kind words 

For turning and facing that Copper I use my CNMG 4xx series tool, specifically this one:











The inserts I used are Aluminum-specif inserts, with a positive edge (even though this holder is a negative angle holder). The inserts were these ones:
CNMG-432 for Aluminum Inserts


EDIT: And I forgot to mention that I also been using the mister (shown in a few of the pics above) - it helps achieve a nicer finish as well on most metals.

Will


----------



## 737mech (Oct 10, 2009)

That 6D is really cool. I really like how you modified the heatsink for the driver, thats some good thinking.

Whats your procedure for stippling the stock reflectors? Mine never seem to look that good.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 10, 2009)

737mech said:


> That 6D is really cool. I really like how you modified the heatsink for the driver, thats some good thinking.
> 
> Whats your procedure for stippling the stock reflectors? Mine never seem to look that good.



heh, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244676


----------



## 737mech (Oct 10, 2009)

jar3ds said:


> heh, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244676


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ^Gurthang (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful work sir, your pics are VERY instructive for heatsink mods. Thanks for sharing your work w/ us.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 10, 2009)

malojie said:


> hiya will, thats a really great job with my new mags i see you had a wee bit more to do that you though, but there is no question about it the work you have put in is first class i really cant wait till i get them delivered!! thanks for your help,videos and photo during and after:thumbsup:
> 
> cheers
> brian



Brian,

Glad you are happy with my work 

Package is ready, leaves Monday via FedEx International. I will send you an email with your FedEx Tracking Number late on Monday. You should have your lights by no later than Friday 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice work Will! I like what you did with the heatsink! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 10, 2009)

wquiles you kill me.


With high level awesomeness.:rock:


----------



## saabluster (Oct 11, 2009)

wquiles said:


>



Very . Kind of reminds me of the Men in Black. Great work!


----------



## wquiles (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you guys 

That was a fun build, and from a logistical point of view "harder" due to the sheer size of the host. Next to this 6D the 1D's are definitely more "manageable" 

Will


----------



## malojie (Oct 29, 2009)

got my 3 maglites from will, 1d, 2d and my big 6d they are just fantastic:twothumbs i changed the emitters, they were a wee tad yellow for me, now super bright and white.... the head and body grooving is unreal, a very neat job and not a scratch on the head or body considering all the lathe work, once you see and handle one you will be out more money cos all your mags will have to be grooved...they really do look great

posted on monday, i had them on thursday in the uk...now how fast is that!!:wow:
if your thinking of getting it grooved...dont think...just order!!! you wont be disapointed!! and 100% progress back from will,

i dont need to say anymore, just look at the photos and read the posts!!:goodjob:


:thanks: will, ........for a job well done.....



brian


----------



## wquiles (Oct 30, 2009)

You are welcome Brian - thank you for the kind words 

Will


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello Will!

Everytime i see a moddingthread from you, i am absolutly exited how
clean and informative your mods are! :thumbsup:

Many thanks for sharing...:twothumbs


----------



## wquiles (Oct 31, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Hello Will!
> 
> Everytime i see a moddingthread from you, i am absolutly exited how
> clean and informative your mods are! :thumbsup:
> ...



You are welcome 

Will


----------



## Gilcano (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice Mag 6D. Congratulatiions


----------

